# High top mountain bike shoes??



## dtyoshih (Sep 19, 2006)

Why are there so few high top mountain bike shoes??? It seems like it would be a match made in heaven as they would provide support and protect your ankles. Anyone using high tops with SPD compatibility? Any recommendations? Thanks.

David Y.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

Your are right, very few options with SPD.

If you are looking for flats go with 510's - great shoe. I use them on my flats for dh, djing and xc - mudding and spring / fall riding.

If you have weak ankles I would suggest braces.


----------



## dtyoshih (Sep 19, 2006)

calma said:


> Your are right, very few options with SPD.
> 
> If you are looking for flats go with 510's - great shoe. I use them on my flats for dh, djing and xc - mudding and spring / fall riding.
> 
> If you have weak ankles I would suggest braces.


It's not that I have weak ankles per se. It's more of a protection thing. Yesterday, I banged my left ankle pretty hard on the crank arm when I wasn't able to get my foot out of my clipless pedals in time.

David Y.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

i like 661 duallys. they are more of a BMX Dirt jumping shoe, but they offer great ankle protection with the platic cupped ankle.....good shoe


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

These Shimano shoes are pretty good...I have one clipless pair and one platform...


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

SpecialED makes a couple (but they truly ain't hightops):
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipShoesMTB


----------



## k1dude (Oct 16, 2004)

I wear a pair of Shimano SH-MT50's and really like them. I wish the tops were just a little bit higher, but they protect my ankles fine nonetheless. I tried on the 2 different Specialized high tops and they didn't feel very good. But it's all personal preference. I noticed Adidas also makes a pair, but I have no idea how you'd get a pair to try on. Diadora makes their Freerider that looks interesting. AXO makes one but it's butt ugly.


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Lake*

has a hi top- mxz 300 & mxz 301. They are also winter shoes. I live in Santa Cruz, CA and have a pair. They are really comfortable but get real warm in the summer.

I do wish the industry would have more options on hi top mtn bike shoes.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I use the Specialized Sawpit for clipless pedals










& 661 Dually for flat pedals










I'd buy both again. Both have ankle bone protection.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

I use a pair of the saw pits too. they were on close out so you may not be able to find that style. a guy at the shop was sportin a new style that are lace up, not sure what the style name is but they are specialized as well. Theres plenty of scrapes on the ankle protector that would have come outta my skin.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

scheckler said:


> has a hi top- mxz 300 & mxz 301. They are also winter shoes. I live in Santa Cruz, CA and have a pair. They are really comfortable but get real warm in the summer.
> 
> I do wish the industry would have more options on hi top mtn bike shoes.


Lake has non-winter shoes with mid/high tops, too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dtyoshih said:


> Why are there so few high top mountain bike shoes??? It seems like it would be a match made in heaven as they would provide support and protect your ankles. Anyone using high tops with SPD compatibility? Any recommendations? Thanks.
> 
> David Y.


Specialized has four models

Lake has three: http://lakecycling.com/category.aspx?categoryID=33

Shimano has several

Northwave has two: http://www.northwave.it

adidas has a few

I know I have seen more


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Good to know.*



shiggy said:


> Lake has non-winter shoes with mid/high tops, too.


Thanks, shiggy. I do like the way my mxz's feel, they are very comfortable.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's the Sawpits on closeout at Specialized.com...

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?minisite=10029&spid=16293


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Shimano SH-MT50's*



k1dude said:


> I wear a pair of Shimano SH-MT50's and really like them.


Shimano SH-MT50's. When I first started biking I had to hike a lot so I started with an earlier high top Shimano model, since discontinued. I tried lower cut shoes but they just felt too delicate/flimsy and my ankles felt too vulnerable.


----------



## cmweldon (Feb 5, 2004)

*These are awesome*

I special ordered these from a Specialized dealer. Very light, works great and cool looking. They are actually lighter than my high end Shimano carbon soled shoes.

http://www.leisurewheels.co.uk/products.php?plid=m3b0s68p1629

www.mtbr.com/reviews/Shoes/product_125993.shtml


----------

